# Uponor, Inc., F1807 Plumbing Fittings Products Liability Litigation



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.rtisettlement.com/CaseInfo.aspx?pas=rtisettlement

Don't know if this is old or not...just came across it on another forum.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

New to me

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like another case of yellow brass fittings being used in water that dezincafies yellow brass. Looks like uponor settled out of court.

Not uponor's fault IMO, but they paid out anyway.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

\


aquapex tried to cheapen their product a few years ago
by useing Stainless steel crimp rings instead of their expandable plastic bands....

the stainless steel clamps started to fail and they went back to their original good product...

but they have enough homes out there that have 
started to give them problems


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> \
> 
> 
> aquapex tried to cheapen their product a few years ago
> ...


Stainless crimp rings were an option/alternative. The expansion ring system remained on the market during that brief foray into cinch/crimp bands.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> \
> 
> 
> aquapex tried to cheapen their product a few years ago
> ...


How would a stainless steal ring be cheaper than a pex ring?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> How would a stainless steal ring be cheaper than a pex ring?


for whatever reason, people were useing the SS rings in-correctly, and they did not have the same strength that the
original plastic expansion bands had...

also their were some issues with hacks and DIY people mixing different brands of pex fittings....thinking that they would work ok with
aquapex.... 

so wirsbo got drug into the class action lawsuit due to folks going to lowes and buying anything on the counter ...

they immediately dropped the SS line of crimp fittings and went back to the plastic expansion bands... this was probably in 09


----------

